# [OT] Alinghi vince!

## bsolar

Alinghi ha appena vinto la Coppa America!

 :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Shocked:   :Cool:   :Razz:   :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## stefanonafets

E a Me?

 :Very Happy:   (ovviamente scherzo)

----------

## bsolar

La cosa che mi fa incavolare di più è che la televisione svizzera ha chiuso la storia mezzo minuto dopo la vittoria per mandare in onda IL TELETEXT...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Paradossalmente mi sto godendo la vittoria su rai2...

----------

## steveb

mier schwitzer sind eifach diä bäste  :Smile: 

 :Smile:  !! SWITZERLAND !!  :Smile: 

cool

----------

## m.mascherpa

non voglio guastare la festa, sono contento anch'io  :Smile: , ma

cerchiamo di limitare gli offtopic e comunque segnalateli

nel topic del messaggio, mettendo ad'esempio un [OT]

davanti al subject.  :Smile: 

posto ciò, grazie alinghi che hai vendicato luna rossa!  :Very Happy: 

----------

